# Anybody using Trifexis?



## Tag-a-long

When we were at the vet last week he recommended Trifexis.  It's the same active ingredient as Comfortis for fleas but it also includes preventative for heartworms and intestinal parasites (hookworm, round worm & whipworm).  

It's supposed to be a 'beef flavored chewable tablet' but Tucker spit it out, I had to cut it up and mix it in his food.  

I like the convenience of just having to give one tablet (we were using comfortis + iverhart before) and I prefer that to a topical like Revolution.  I just hate feeling like a guinea pig every time a new product comes out.


----------



## NGaHunter

Never have heard of it.  You say it works on Fleas..how about ticks?


----------



## JuliaH

it is not labeled for ticks, but I have heard of people saying that their dogs are not getting ticks as bad, if at all. 

For those of you using topicals.... you need to realize that topicals take 6-12 weeks, depending on product (CALL the 800 # on the box to find out!) to work as well as it's gonna. Lot's of people talk about using topical products and how they don't work... the time delay, using it regularly every month, is why...

I love the idea of a chewable tablet that works within 30 or so minutes and has up to a month residual effect... I will use Trifexis when the time comes that I need it before I use any topical...

Julia


----------



## Tag-a-long

NGaHunter said:


> Never have heard of it.  You say it works on Fleas..how about ticks?



Nope,no ticks.  I had never heard of it either until we went in last week for our annual check.  Apparently it's only been on the market a couple months.  We used Comfortis last year and never saw a flea.  This is the same stuff, just has HW/Intestinal worm stuff added to it.  

We've never had much of a problem with fleas, even on the two barn cats but Tucker's an inside dog and I'd just soon nip that one in bud than to try to get rid if fleas once they get in my house!  

We have more trouble with ticks.  I'm trying Apple Cider Vinegar this year for them.  I'm putting a tablespoon on his food once a day.  I'll let you know how it goes.  So far so good!


----------



## TaylorF

I would go to Advantage Multi.  It is topical, but is a proven preventative especially against the ivermectin resistant strain of heart worms in the Mississippi River Valley.  It is not rated to protect against ticks, but its active ingredient (moxidectin) has been used as a tick shied in cattle for years.


----------



## Tag-a-long

TaylorF said:


> I would go to Advantage Multi.  It is topical, but is a proven preventative especially against the ivermectin resistant strain of heart worms in the Mississippi River Valley.  It is not rated to protect against ticks, but its active ingredient (moxidectin) has been used as a tick shied in cattle for years.



Interesting ... I did not know this.  I've got two more months with the Trifexis but I may look into that next time. 

A little  but I was wondering the other day whether the recent flooding in the Mississippi river basin was going to accelerate the spread rate of the resistant strain of heartworms.   They are bound to spread with time but it just seemed to me that all that water would spread the eggs further faster.   

Waaaay  but I heard you and Dude had a good trip to Little Rock last week.  Congrats!


----------



## brownceluse

I know Comforits works great. I like the idea of the comfortis working with in 30 min and last 30 days. The Trifexis may just work on ticks too. My vet me told with alot of these new meds that they dont do lab testing for say ticks because it takes a little longer to get them on the market. So they cant advertise that they actually kill ticks too. I will definatly be asking about Trifexis!


----------



## waterdogs

I have heard that TRI_FORCE flea and tick work well. I have not used it, but may give it a try next time.


----------



## jmharris23

My dogs hate it and I have to force feed it to them. It does work well, but I'm kind of scared of anything a dog wont swallow.


----------



## JuliaH

ALL the flea and tick stuff, topical and by mouth, are chemicals, and some pets just don't want it... but it's probably better than the alternative. 

Be sure to give as directed by packaging only. 

Julia



jmharris23 said:


> My dogs hate it and I have to force feed it to them. It does work well, but I'm kind of scared of anything a dog wont swallow.


----------



## gtrman

I have been using Trifexis, and I believe it is spinosad + milbemycin oxime which works against the resistant strain of heartworm larvae.  Not sure...

Anyway, my dogs still get ticks, I can't say any more or less really.  But I like the idea of its coverage...

One funny thing, my dog is SEVERELY force fetched.  I mean he holds stuff I give him FOREVER and it gets frustrating because he still hasn't figured out that what I am giving him is intended for him to eat or swallow....He just holds it in his mouth forever (doesn't spit it out at all!) unless I hide it in a hot dog or something.  The first time, I was dying laughing and he outlasted me on seeing how long he was going to hold it before he swallowed it.  I had to take it from him and do the trick to it.  Too funny.


----------



## magnumman357

i have used spinosad and it works well for fleas but i use Revolution for my dogs. It is a topical but it works for fleas,ticks, heartworm, mange and just about every other parasite except tapeworm. Seems alot of vets don't prescribe it because one medicine does it all and although it's pricey they prefer to sell you more stuff. https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx?sec=Parasites


----------

